# Greetings



## steve-x (Nov 12, 2021)

Hi,

Wow, its been an absolute age since I signed up for a forum! Takes me back 20 years!!

To be honest, tired of FB groups, it's mostly just full of junk and people who have no clue trying to give advice. Its nice to sign up to a forum that takes a bit more effort so hopefully has more enthusiasts and creates more value for the community than just random comments on a post.

Anyhow, I found this forum through searching for retrofits on the 8J, and found a rather awesome thread on retrofitting convenience functions and kit, which I have been planning to do for a while so figured I would join and comment rather than lurking and share my journey with it.

I was going to post some pics of my car, then realised I have none on this laptop, but you can find some on insta under @team2one2 if you fancy looking.

Thanks and have a good weekend.

Steve


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Steve, Welcome to the TTF.
Hoggy.


----------



## the moderator (Mar 10, 2015)

Welcome👍


----------



## Molinos (May 19, 2021)

Welcome Steve


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome


----------

